# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > CTC 3D Printers >  Printer start position

## steve1967

Hi all

my printer was printing fine untill conected to a windows 8 computer running latest makerbot software

when i click print it used to start at left front then go into center to start printing 

since i moved printer to the windows 8 computer with latest makerbot software it now starts from center front moves left then starts printing 

any ideas what has caused this and is there a way i can set it to print from left fron into center again ?


thanks
for any help

----------


## noiseboy72

Sounds like the start up Gcode is incorrect. Check you have the right profile set up, so it generates the correct start code.

----------


## steve1967

> Sounds like the start up Gcode is incorrect. Check you have the right profile set up, so it generates the correct start code.


Hi thanks for your reply 

i dont think i changed anything with profiles how do i check it ?

sorry to sound dumb but im new to this 3d printing 

only thing i have changed from memory is i was using an old laptop with an oldr version of makerbot and all seemed ok but now im using a pc with windows 8 and newer version of makerbot thats all i have done different since it changed how it starts 


does it make any difference to anything as like i say it still prints ok just fillament drops off front ledge when first start as its just starting off the very edge of platform 


thanks for any help or sugestions

----------


## noiseboy72

The slicing software sends the printer a set of commands prior to printing. Below is the information send before the print file to my CTC3D by Simplyfy3D. I would imagine that Makerbot would be similar.

; **** Replicator 1 dual start.gcode ****
M73 P0 ; Enable build progress
G162 X Y F3000 ; Home XY maximum
G161 Z F1200 ; Home Z minimum
G92 Z-5 ; Set Z to -5
G1 Z0 ; Move Z to 0
G161 Z F100 ; Home Z slowly
M132 X Y Z A B ; Recall home offsets
M135 T0 ; Load right extruder offsets
G1 X-120 Y-70 Z30 F9000 ; Move to wait position off table
G130 X20 Y20 Z20 A20 B20 ; Lower stepper Vrefs while heating
M126 S[fan_speed_pwm] ; Set fan speed
M140 S[bed0_temperature] T0 ; Heat buildplate 
M134 T0 ; Stabilize bed temperature
M104 S[extruder0_temperature] T0 ; Heat right extruder
M133 T0 ; Stabilize right extruder temperature
G130 X127 Y127 Z40 A127 B127 ; Default stepper Vrefs
G92 A0 B0 ; Zero extruders
G1 X100 Y-70 F9000 ; Move to front right corner of bed
G1 Z0.3 F6000 ; Move down to purge
G1 X-90 Y-70 E24 F2000 ; Extrude a line of filament across the front edge of the bed
G1 X-100 Y-70 F180 ; Wait for ooze
G1 X-110 Y-70 F5000 ; Fast wipe
G1 Z0.5 F100 ; Lift
M73 P1 ;@body (notify GPX body has started)
; **** end of start.gcode ****

----------


## steve1967

> The slicing software sends the printer a set of commands prior to printing. Below is the information send before the print file to my CTC3D by Simplyfy3D. I would imagine that Makerbot would be similar.
> 
> ; **** Replicator 1 dual start.gcode ****
> M73 P0 ; Enable build progress
> G162 X Y F3000 ; Home XY maximum
> G161 Z F1200 ; Home Z minimum
> G92 Z-5 ; Set Z to -5
> G1 Z0 ; Move Z to 0
> G161 Z F100 ; Home Z slowly
> ...


 hi thanks for your reply  can you please tell me how i access the gcode so i can see if it looks similar to yours ?   do i access it on printer itself or on my computer ?

thanks
steve

----------


## steve1967

Extrude a line of filament across the front edge of the bed

this part in yours is i think what mine is doing from right to left then it goes in and prints 


before it did not extrude till was going in at an angle from left inwards but now like i say it starts extruding filament through as its moving from left to right across very front of table then stops extruding and moves into center to start printing

----------


## noiseboy72

The idea with the line is to purge and prime the print head. 

If after this command, the print is starting in the wrong place, it sounds like a the following on code to set the print head to the correct position is missing or incorrect.

Sorry, I am not familiar with the software, so cannot really advise where to look any further.

----------


## steve1967

> The idea with the line is to purge and prime the print head. 
> 
> If after this command, the print is starting in the wrong place, it sounds like a the following on code to set the print head to the correct position is missing or incorrect.
> 
> Sorry, I am not familiar with the software, so cannot really advise where to look any further.


 hi any help is appeciated  :Smile:   i think its the purge you mention thats doing its thing in wrong place rest seems fine 

i did notice today however that when i did the bed level check thing that when it goes to front of bed the nozzle is barel on the bed so i cant realy test for the paper gap thing you do to level bed  :Frown:  

so looks like i have 2 problems 

is it normal for printrs to do daft things sometimes also ? as mine just started to print then failed then it went bezerk i had to turn it off at switch as print head was bouncing all over place  :Frown: 


sorry for my ignorance with proper wording for things


forgot to mention it went bezerk after i clicked cancel print then started anothr print job so maybe i confused it

----------


## noiseboy72

Sounds like the machine offsets are incorrect. These are my settings when viewed through Replicator G

Machine settings.jpg

Machines going bezerk can sometimes be down to a failing stepper motor cable. These put voltage spikes onto the power rail and this can cause all sorts of problems. On my machine, this included the display going odd, random machine resets and of course jamming and skipping.

----------


## steve1967

hi think you are right but as i am new i am not sure what i need to change or to 
i have found g-code using replicator g   

if my understanding is correct if i access g-code using replicator g  then alter settings for the bit you shown above then save it to actual printer then i should be able to use makerware and set printer bed leveling and all settings for position should already be saved ?

could you please advise some reference as to which part in your picture i would need to change to stop my printhead going approx 2mm less forward than it is for bed leveliing 

i will try and get a pic of my code later and upload it here so you can see what i have at min 

thanks for any help and info

----------

